# Recommendations



## countrygal (Nov 11, 2013)

Hello,

I am getting ready to start my own photography business (Taking Senior pictures, family pictures etc.) I was wondering if I could get some recommendations on what camera would be good for those type of pictures. I am currently using my Olympus E-P1.

Thanks!!


----------



## KmH (Nov 11, 2013)

What is your budget?

You will also need some lenses, reflectors, and other odds and ends.


----------



## countrygal (Nov 11, 2013)

I am planning to specialize in outdoor pictures and work my way up to taking pictures inside.

The budget is undecided. I am looking for multiple options. I would like to spend as little as possible while still being able to take professional pictures.


----------



## robbins.photo (Nov 11, 2013)

countrygal said:


> I am planning to specialize in outdoor pictures and work my way up to taking pictures inside.
> 
> The budget is undecided. I am looking for multiple options. I would like to spend as little as possible while still being able to take professional pictures.



Well I wouldn't recommend a huge investment at least to start with - don't wish to be the bearer of bad news but very few startup businesses make it past the first year and even fewer photography businesses last this long, so I'd set your initial budget accordingly.  That having been said you really need to decide how much you want to spend first, at least a ball park figure.  If your going to be taking pictures outside to start with as long as your doing so in fairly good lighting conditions you can most likely get by with a good entry level DSLR.  I wouldn't recommend a bridge camera if you intend on charging people for the pictures, if your hope is to make money with the images then you really owe it to your clients to give them an image that is of DSLR quality.


----------



## ronlane (Nov 11, 2013)

KmH said:


> What is your budget?
> 
> You will also need some lenses, reflectors, and other odds and ends.





countrygal said:


> I am planning to specialize in outdoor pictures and work my way up to taking pictures inside.
> 
> The budget is undecided. I am looking for multiple options. I would like to spend as little as possible while still being able to take professional pictures.



You can specialize in outdoor photos but you will still need at least one reflector in order to get some fill light on the subject.

Not to draw out more negativity, but are you starting the business at the same time as getting the new camera body and lenses? If so, I would question that. I will admit that I do not know your level of photography skill but to switch cameras at the same time as starting a new business doesn't seem like a good combination. It will take some time to get to know your new body and lenses and paying customers aren't the way to get the experience.


----------



## tirediron (Nov 11, 2013)

Stop!  Don't buy anything yet.  There's a LOT more to a business than running out and buying a camera.  Your licenses, insurance, etc are probably going to cost you $1000 before you even pick up a camera.  
in the whole equation, the camera is the least important item.  Lighting and lenses are much important, and contrary to common thinking, shooting outdoors is NOT easier.  It's much more difficult (when properly done).  In a studio, you control all aspects of the lighting, bu outdoors, there's only so much you can do to affect the ambient light, and having to balance sunlight and strobe is an added level of complexity.

I'm not trying to dissuade you from doing this, but rather suggesting that you learn to walk before you try and run.  Start saving your dollars, and figure on $5000 being a good figure to have in hand to buy your basic kit (body, couple of lenses, lighting, insurance, etc).  While you're saving, spend your time shooting every possible minute you can, when you can't shoot, read everything you can about business, lighting, etc. 

Good luck!


----------



## Light Guru (Nov 11, 2013)

robbins.photo said:


> you really need to decide how much you want to spend first, at least a ball park figure.



Yup. If you don't know how much you can spend to start out that tells us that you have no business plan to actually make things work. 



ronlane said:


> Not to draw out more negativity, but are you starting the business at the same time as getting the new camera body and lenses? If so, I would question that. I will admit that I do not know your level of photography skill but to switch cameras at the same time as starting a new business doesn't seem like a good combination. It will take some time to get to know your new body and lenses and paying customers aren't the way to get the experience.



Exactly!!! Perhaps should put more thought into the photography part before just thinking of making money.


----------



## KmH (Nov 11, 2013)

countrygal said:


> I am planning to specialize in outdoor pictures and work my way up to taking pictures inside.
> 
> The budget is undecided. I am looking for multiple options. I would like to spend as little as possible while still being able to take professional pictures.



Ok. Professional quality photos is more about photographer skill and knowledge than what camera is used.
Get an entry-level, consumer grade Nikon D3200 24.2 MP CMOS Digital SLR with 18-55mm f/3.5-5.6 AF-S DX VR NIKKOR Zoom Lens (Black).
Getting one that has been factory refurbished will save a few $$'s and you still get some warranty. For refurbished I recommend you look at the Nikon authorized refurbished seller http://www.cameta.com/
Used might cost even less, but you would have no warranty.

Add lenses as you progress. The next lens I would recommend for outside shooting using that camera would be this one -Nikon 85mm f/1.8G AF-S NIKKOR Lens for Nikon Digital SLR Cameras

For reflectors you can use 20" x 30" white foam board you can get at Walmart or office supply stores - Elmer's Guide-Line Foam Board 20 Inches x 30 Inches, White, 2 Foam Boards per pack

Using only available light is very limiting, photographically and from a business scheduling perspective, but you will find this helpful - Available Light: Photographic Techniques for Using Existing Light Sources
Also useful would be - Direction & Quality of Light: Your Key to Better Portrait Photography Anywhere
Eventually you are going to need to learn how to use strobe lighting (flash), both on and off the camera.
Here are a couple of online resources:
http://neilvn.com/tangents/flash-photography-techniques/
http://strobist.blogspot.com/2006/03/lighting-101.html

You'll need to get, and learn to use, image editing software.
Here are 2 you can download for free online if you don't already have image editing software - GIMP.org and Photoscape.org

For the photography part of your photography business, you will also need to understand most of the information in this group of tutorials - Digital Photography Tutorials

As far as staring and maintaining a business, here are some free resources:
Starting & Managing a Business | SBA.gov
Free Small Business Advice | How-to Resources | Tools | Templates | SCORE

And a couple of inexpensive books - Going Pro: How to Make the Leap from Aspiring to Professional Photographer
How to Start a Home-Based Photography Business, 6th (Home-Based Business Series)


----------

